# Lake Calcasieu is Hot!!!!!



## Hackberrycharters (Aug 8, 2006)

*It Is Still cold outside but Lake Calcasieu is hot*
*the cold weather didnt stop us from catching redfish and trout*
*had a couple of guys come down from texas for a bachelor party*
*and went home with lots of fish:bluefish::hairout:*


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Only if it was not so expensive to get a out of state fishing license!!! Congrats on the good day!!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job congrats to all.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

alexander.zach said:


> Only if it was not so expensive to get a out of state fishing license!!! Congrats on the good day!!!


It't not that expensive...


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice catch ,WTG!!!!!


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that's what I call a meat haul...


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice catch


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

*??*

Unless it's changed you can get a one day for $20 or so.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

20 dollars????:spineyes:

If you have the guide's number when purchasing the liscense it's only 5 bucks.


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

*WTG - Meal haul. The groom was only trying to feed all of the people at the wedding reception. Nice job guys. I need to get down to Lake C.:fish:*


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

i'd hate to have to clean all those! Nice job


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

*Cost?*

Yea we went like 2 or 3 years back and paid 75ish for 3 days but you have to pay for Gas, Cabin, Food, Beer... you it ends up being a nice chunk of change!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Its 90 dollars for a one year


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice catch.

Haven't been to Hackberry for many years, but have had tons of fun over there. I remember when we first started going, Terry and his wife would have you into their house for meals and the evenings. They used to have some awesome spicy goose sausage, TS could tell some good stories, and he loved to fly fish for those reds. She was really nice too, but I'll bet she liked it a lot after he built the club house. Does anybody know what they are doing these days?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

awesome pictures...and great report..WTG


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Mark and Kimmie have the best operation on the lake, hands down.

Great job Mark and co. See you in May.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

alexander.zach said:


> Yea we went like 2 or 3 years back and paid 75ish for 3 days but you have to pay for Gas, Cabin, Food, Beer... you it ends up being a nice chunk of change!


yeah, but you can go to the casino and win enough money to pay for your trip OR you could lose it all and have to hitch hike back home.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

If fishing with a guide and you are out of state the license is only $5.00. Heck of a deal for the guides down there.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*yep*



edbuck51 said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> Haven't been to Hackberry for many years, but have had tons of fun over there. I remember when we first started going, Terry and his wife would have you into their house for meals and the evenings. They used to have some awesome spicy goose sausage, TS could tell some good stories, and he loved to fly fish for those reds. She was really nice too, but I'll bet she liked it a lot after he built the club house. Does anybody know what they are doing these days?


http://www.gofishguides.com/


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Expensive? Five dollars for a one or two day license when fishing with a guide.


alexander.zach said:


> Only if it was not so expensive to get a out of state fishing license!!! Congrats on the good day!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice catch that should make the future wife happy


----------



## bayman49 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you want to have a great time and catch alot of quality fish then you need to go fish at Hackberry Charters. Capt Mark Huse is not only a good guide but he is alot of fun to fish with and has a great lodge to stay at. His wife Kimmie runs the lodge and does all the cooking, if you have not had her cooking you are missing out.

Take care Mark and Kimmie, ya'll have a first class place to stay and fantastic fishing.
Will see ya'll soon.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

*non-resident LA license*

Only $90 per year for a non-resident fresh & salt LA license


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Loosianna license is cheap,easy enough that you don't need a guide, and close enough for a day trip.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I need to pile on and say that Mark and Kimmie run a great place. Mark is a great gude AND gentleman. I have fished with many guides who dont do the little things, but Mark and his team do. Also given the size of Mark's operations, his guides are all great. I know from experience that other places...up the road a piece...are much less personal...and I have gotten the part time back up guide on occassion.


----------

